

PHP 5.4: a huge list of major changes - caioariede
http://php.webtutor.pl/en/2011/09/27/whats-new-in-php-5-4-a-huge-list-of-major-changes/

======
adrusi
IMO this puts PHP's syntax on par with other languages. Unfortunately the
libraries still suffer from multiple conflicting conventions.

